# like minded people from SE



## DLVreptiles (Sep 15, 2010)

You know how it is, We keep these reptiles but most of your mates think your mad or have no interest in the subject. You have no one to share your excitement about your latest cluch of eggs or a new morph you've seen.
So i was wondering if any of you reptile guys around the southeast area kent/essex/se london would want to hangout and talk reptiles! Maybe visit a few shows together etc. 
Girls, Guys, young or Old I'm not fussed as long as you like your reptiles. I'm a 21 year old guy and been keeping and breeding reptiles for 13 years now. 
Just think It would be nice to get a few of us together and make a some new friends to share info and general chat with. 
What you guys saying?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Meee!

My friends think I'm a weirdo :crazy: so it would be nice chatting to people in the area (I'm usually in West Kent area).

You going to the Kempton show in August?


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

You would get more response in the snake section as this is one of the tumble weed zones.

Free bump on me :2thumb:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in margate Kent, could do with some new acquaintances lol


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

MoreliaUK said:


> You would get more response in the snake section as this is one of the tumble weed zones.
> 
> Free bump on me :2thumb:



Bit unfair on the lizard, tort, phib, invert weirdos :whistling2:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Bit unfair on the lizard, tort, phib, invert weirdos :whistling2:


Screw them, we don't need em! lol I shouldn't be saying that, I fall under 2 of those you listed


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

mrkeda said:


> Screw them, we don't need em! lol I shouldn't be saying that, I fall under 2 of those you listed


:lol2: I'm the first one out of that list, don't exclude me just because I like reptiles with legs :blush:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Not a bad idea!


----------



## DLVreptiles (Sep 15, 2010)

Yay finally some replies! I was starting to think this was a bad idear. 
Yep I will be going kempton this year how about everyone else? 
Maybe if people are up for it we can sort out a date and get a few guys to meet up a few weeks befor the show?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I will be at Kempton, picking up a new addition!!

I'd be up for that if it isn't in the middle of nowhere (poor ex-student with no car  )


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a one good friend thats into reps but I'm more of a monitor/Cham kinda guy while he likes snakes (feeding tubes) lol


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> I have a one good friend thats into reps but I'm more of a monitor/Cham kinda guy while he likes *snakes (feeding tubes)* lol


That is going in my sig:lol2:


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

My friends didnt usually like reptiles but i've got one into them alot (corn snake, emperor scorpion, tarantula and leo) and another who wants a crestie but his mum doesnt like 'em. Its annoying cause the friend that has loads has more than me although ive been into reptiles for ages but had to wait 3 YEARS to get a leo:gasp:-what a joke that was. Im going to Kempton :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

pippin9050 said:


> That is going in my sig:lol2:


It's true though.....


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> It's true though.....


I completley agree there mate they do nothing for me.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> It's true though.....


And a Cham is just a feeding tounge.


----------

